# NISMO Suspension for B12s



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

All,

I was just over at Mossy Performance and found out that Greg has some complete suspension kits for B12s made by NISMO.

It comes with struts and springs and an upper perch I believe. Greg has a limited number of these sets (about 4 sets) and is selling the complete kit for $500. The struts are 4 way adjustable as well.

Just thought some of you may be interested in it.

Here's their number:
866-55-MOSSY


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Anyone know how good they are?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine shipped today. Total was $561 shipped including Heavy Duty shock mounts. I'll post pics and give impressions when they get here. Bang for the buck, this is the best suspension you can get.
John


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I WANT ONE!!
-Nick


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

*new front air dam*

Greg V is the man. Here is the Xenon front air dam.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

*NISMO suspension*

Once again, Greg came through like champ. If my eagl eye serves me correctly These struts appear to be shortned, notice the progressively wound coils as well.




























John


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Damn, I want those. Nismodriver, let us know how the install goes...


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Which company makes those shocks and springs for nismo. Is the front air damn like the one dropped89 has on his b12.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

If you look closely at the last picture I posted it says KYB, just like Charles and I mentioned before. The air damn is both the same as Charles and Josh (Dropped89).
John


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where did you get your air dam from and your shocks are adjustable for what your rebound or softness.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Just got the Nismo Suspension kit from Mossy Nissan today. At a glance, the struts seem to modified to provide additional travel. The springs are very interesting too. Although I havent been able to figure out which end is top or bottom on the spring. (directions are in Japanese! gotta love it.) 

I can't wait to get these on the B12, (although i'm going to have to). Sounds like we have a good ol' suspension shoot out on our hands. KYB/GC V. Nismo? Loser gets sold on ebay! hahaa


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

scratch that. They seem to have less travel but the thicker strut body implies good things in the dampening department.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*To: Nismo Driver, From 1987.*

You know what I had to go and do fifty push ups to calm down enough to type this letter. When I had seen your pretty silver car I was so happy for you I could scream. I have a pretty silver car too. I have a carbureted model that is on it's third carb at $1,300.00 a carb and it needs another. I had considered an E15t swap since this is what I had seen another persons documents on the internet, but this was a flop. I had considered a E16i swap, but this was a flop. I had considered converting the E16s to an E16i, this was also a flop! I will tell you why. . . Maybe around where you live you have a car club or group of close knit individuals with extensive mechanical knolege and expertice working with these cars, where I live I cannot find a specialty or custom job race shop anywhere. All of them between Maryland, Virginia, and D.C. are out of bussines. So this leaves me no option because shops here will only do O.E. like repairs. Even the dealer said no, and I know they could do it! I have no clue where the wire harness disappears to once it climbs under the dash if I may mention. I am an operations manager at UPS so mechanical things are not my practice. I will now close this post to submit P.2


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

So, let me get this right. You are upset with me because I have a modified B12? It is correct, I had a close knit group of Nissan friends at the time, and a shop to use to do the swap. But it was still done by myself, and it was the first 1.6 to 2.0 swap done in my Nissan club. I'm sorry for your unfortunate circumstance, but as stated in earlier posts, with a littel research and resourcefulness, A CA18DET swap could be done very easily without the need for friends or a shop. By the way, for a good VA shop, check out Rosen Autosport. Very familiar with SR20 swaps, they may be a bit pricey, but it can definitely be done. I still fail to see the real point of your post other than the fact that both of our cars are silver? Best of luck, and get a couple more pushups in for me too, I'm gettin fat and lazy in my increasing age.
John


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*To: Nismo Driver, From: 1987. P.2*

I see this poor little car as so worthy of being re-born it truthfully just SITS here on the drive way. I rinse it off time to time and open the windows on hot days, but this is it. I am so thrilled when I see a nice one I allmost loose it. To see this car will make any B12 lover (including males) have a baby! I have added this site so you could see it. . .
http://groups.msn.com/CARCHAT/87sentrase.msnw 
I got it used in 1992 and so far with 77k miles and Nissan dealer maintained, the dealer is puzzled as to why the carbs keep going bad in MY car. After contacting Nissan about this issue they did admit the carb was a bad product, but there were no recalls at this time and nothing they could do to lighten up the price of a new one. Yes the car runs, but no cigar here pal. The last time I drove it was to take pictures of it because I had promised two people I would send them pictures and it seemed like forever. I am a busy man though. I mailed them to a guy named Charles and a guy named Jason, two of the Sentra network guys. To see this car you could only say man this thing needs help a car like this should not be rotting away in on the drive way. I keep it up it has no rust no dents no leaks. The paint is going, it is all stock besides a header, upgrade c.d. player, dash kit, and upgrade speakers. The interior is pristine condition, but the outside is over run with spider webs in the wheel wells and on the bumpers. oh and the tires are brown now, WOW. I just do not want it to be like my dads 68 GTO full race a REAL 8 second car that truely died when he and my mom got divorced I hope the old SE does not get that bad. [email protected] I just wish my car looked as shiny and nice wheels and stuff like yours. H-E-L-P-! ME.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*NO WHAIT WHAIT WHAIT HOLD ON!!!*

No I did not know you were on line no I am not angry with you in any way. I am giving you mad props, when it comes to love you are "the skys the limit" I just wish I had friends with your B12 ability. I am not a enemy maker please forgive me if I offended you or anybody that is reading this post, sorry. I'm just a toad prince that wishes he has a nice B12 too. -87


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

No offense taken. No problems, no need to be a toad. First, I'm a little mad here, whats the deal with the steering wheel and arm rest in the console, I don't have those? And your dash and glove box area on the pass side is different. I want one.Honestly, I don't have alot of time to type out all of the posabilities for your car. There are several. You are correct, that is a fine specimen of a B12, no need to let it go to waste. Other options have been discussed in other posts. Take your time reading through them. There are many. Instead of replacing the carb again, I would go all out on the CA18DET swap, or at least the CA18DE. Several people have successfully completed this swap and have had zero issues with the custom mods that Charles, Mario, and I had to do with the SR20's. After you have read up, please feel free to ask any specific questions. When I get back in town in a week or so, I'll be more than happy to discuss specifics. Take care and good luck. BTW, sorry, for the misunderstanding, no hard feelings.
John


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hey bro I'm no enemy!*

Really power buiding is not what I was after (unlike most people) I was told by Nissan that the carbs were just plain bad. After seeing the E16i to E15t swap on an 88 B12, I said cool. I just wanted a fuel injected motor. If both cost the same and the same amount of effort has to be expended to install them why not get the 100hp E15t instead of the 70hp E16i. No I am not a radical out there dropping VG30tt and Chevy big-block V-8's into a Sentra, even a SR20 or CA18 is way too much for me. I want a motor that will mount directly up to the pre-existing tranny. I had seen your pics and was dazzled back to the old days when my car was nice and ran nice. I allways wished I had wheels but I never bought any. Considering I have a whopper mortgage, a B15, and an A33 I do not have much money to spend on trail and error, it will have to be right the first time. My family tells me to junk that old thing but I insist not to adhere to their silly demands. I was just saying in my own crazy way that guys like you inspire me to keep this old relic and fix it up! I do not hate any of you so just be cool. I was not ragging on you because of your pals having the ability to work on cars, I see this as a plus because those are the kinds of things I am interested in. I have no group of B12 fanatics here, I am on my own. Bummer but true. 
I love you car skilled guys, I am a car dufus.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Just crushed fifty more pushups, WHEW!*

But the dealer said that only the E motors would mount directly up to the tranny. So this would be easy for my car to accept. Actually the E15t was cheaper than the E16i and has 30 more hp. I had done a bit of basic research on it but none on the 1.8 and 1.8t I just know that the 1.8 was in the 89-90 USA Pulsars and the 1.8t was in the EXA Pulsars that is it. Man this car needs two new axles, a new o2 sensor, a new cat, and a new carb. I just wanted fuel injection instead of this carb. The B12 needs a doctor, is there a doctor in the house? I wanted to sell it in 1994 but not a soul would pay $3,000.00 for it with 56k miles hell I paid $3,000.00 for it with 50k miles on it and put 6k on it. I live 5 miles from my job that is 10 miles a day. This is odd my play brother's name is Jon i'v known him since 1982. Your dash looks different? I thought they all looked the same? ! I will try to find this shop in VA. Thank you for, DAGGIT I just got caught on line this girl instant messages me to death man why did I not set it to appear offline UUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHHHH. I gotta run fast! LOVE YOU GUYS, I'll hit you back Nissmo Driver. NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO she just got me ooooouuullyyghh! #@!#$%^&(*)_+=!!!!!!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hey Jon.*

I goota do some more push ups. FAST DAMMIT NOW ALL THREE OF THESE GIRLS ARE INSTANT MESSAGING ME PLEASE MAKE THEM STOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I can help. The fat one is yours, send the other two my way ;o)
John


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*I'm runnig from the fat one!*

I now have five people on-line instant messaging me. These chicks are crazy man.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

It's gotta be the Sentras... <country twang/on> She thinks my Sentra's sexy, it really turns her on <country twang/off>

John


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Yeah whats up with your dash!!?! You got all sort sof the cool gadgets and widgets, that my car doesnt have!
You also got a Tach, and the cool steering wheel. I would buy your car just because we need a third vehicle at my house, but Maryland to Calgary is a bit too far and the best i could do is $2800 Canadian. 

Its defintently the Sentras. My B12 with chrome hubcaps always gets the chicks...

Speaking of which, have any of you guys realized that the B12 forum is a major sausage fest (sorry for the American Pie 2 quote  ). Come on, theres got to be at least one girl with a B12!

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*It must be the cars.*

I had so get off line because they were killing me, imagine (5) instant message windows open and blinging you all at once. They all signed in one after another. Your car is the same as mine, I think. No I think yours is different, you've got the motorized seat belts cool. Another guy quoted this was a "Sausage Fest" by golly I think he's right. I know some hot babes with some hotB12's, but they all got used so they were already hooked up. I saw on today sweet black with no tags it was stolen sitting behind a garage in D.C. some streets are notorious for abandoned stolen cars in D.C. I wish I could have stripped it, I know it was fuel injected. All GXE & SE models have a 4 prong steering wheel, and all GXE & SE models have tachometers. SE steering wheel is always black leather, GXE steering wheel is always grey foam. Even today this is still the same. I fogot to mention my chrome dipped gas door $30.00 this is a "mod" too. Excuse the manifold and the down pipe in the trunk, had no other place to put it. Besides I have to remove the header anyway. Once you fail smog they fully inspect you exhaust system for any tampering. Though it passed smog before it still has got to be removed because they will be looking for it to be full stock, they only check when you fail though. I am going to do an engine swap with a tractor trailer. . . Guys, no props. . . C'mon there all turbos. Guys. . . uh guys, you all still with me. . . I think I hear crickets around me.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*SEXY CAR Sentra Stud.*

Hey Stud great picture site. You have got the f/i model I know it runs smooth. I have a SE coupe this guy in D.C. was going to sell me an SE hatchback for $500.00! Had 130k on it though but the car was sweet and ran like a kitten, I really could not hear the motor running. Car was is good condition too and very clean for it's year. You should see the dash kit on my B15, man this is a knock-out. Whoa  I decided to keep the old budding hulk as a drive way orniment with the intent on fixing it up soon, I want to get the O.E. wheels chrome dipped too. But still smog plauges me. Lots of love to the B12 crews.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

It runs nice except for the aweful automatic. The auto can never decide what gear is the best so it usually just stays in third. 

I dunno, the f/i is a mixed blessing. It provides more power in stock form but since it is throttle body injected it limits what can be done with it. Im looking at upgrading to Mulitport Injection from a GA16DE (Sport Compact Car did it with a Honda is last months issue). And a stick shift form a CA18DE. Now if only i had money...

-Nick


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry to piss in your cornflakes, but you're gonna have to go with a GA manual tranny. the CA family trannies will not bolt to a GA. Sorry bro. As for the head swap its not as straight forward as a honda. You're gonna need the new head including the timing sprockets, chains, tensioners, front cover, oil pan, intake and exhaust manifolds, wiring harness and ECU to run it all, which is going to require a bit of re-wiring. I have no doubt it can be done, but its not gonna be the worlds easiest chore.
John


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

cornflakes suck man, its all about the cheerios. Well, so much for those ideas. The Automatic Throttle Body Injected GA16i it is.

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*GA16i & "The Stud" clean house.*

Hey Sentra Stud, I would just keep the GA16i and I will tell you why. There is an intake pre-fabbed for your car, there is a front upper strut tower brace pre-fabbed for your car, there is a mass airflow sensor pre-fabbed for you car, there is a ECU performance program pre-fabbed for your car, there are front & rear sway bars for your car, there ais even a complete cat-back system all of this is prefabbed for 87-90 Sentra's. The dealer advises AGAINST dropping you car EVEN the Nismo suspension set up for the reason stated that this put more stress on the axle's C/V joint and causes them to pre-maturely burn out all of the bearing grease and start clicking. I had this set-up before through Nismo and I paid $1,500.00 installed, this was in 1992! I am on my third pair of axles (perfect boots with clicking joints) $600.00 an axle is kind of scary. So I paid about the same to get the O.E. ride setup re-installed $1,500.00 and now I still have to replace the clicking axles at $600.00 an axle and another maybe $150.00 per axle on labor. This is why I hoped that Nism Driver did not take offensively my gesture about having buddies that can help fix up a car with extensive Nissan knolege. I wish I had a chum that could do it and mentor me, because Passport Nissan is killing me regarless of how much money I make alot is spent on trail and error and at this point I feel as though I am waisting money. Look at these HIGH prices they are hitting me with if I could well, nevermind I even tried to buddy-up with a few of the Nissan techs in hopes they would consider some side work for GOOD ca$h they say "No if I get caught I will loose my job" Like Nissan is going randomly going out to the mechanics homes to see if they are working on [email protected] cars so they can fire them! Man please they need to quit!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

heheh, i would change my user name if i could....

You gotta let me in on where you found some of this stuff. Does NISMO make it all?
If you could hook me up with links for this stuff i would be quite happy!

To date I only knew that DG racing made an intake, Nismo made a suspension, Pacesetter will make a header. But what about the:

*strut tower brace
*MAF
*ECU
*Sway Bars
*Cat back exhuast

Well, My CV joints are way past the clicking stage and at the clunking stage now. Personally I would rather go through CV joints on a lowered car than go through the same joints in virtually the same amount of time at stock ride height. 

I could probably get most of the work done through my mechanics teacher at my school. Free labour and good marks all in one, it just doesnt get any better!

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

87SentraSE: Why do you keep going to the dealership??? I got a set of remanufactured axles for $150 CANADIAN!!! I put them in myself cuz it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I honestly think the lowering/axle thing is crap. Persnally I think its your engine orientation to the hubs i.e. probably 
bad motormounts. BTW, there are numerous places every where I have lived who specify in CV axles and do them dirt cheap, among other suspension components.
John


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*RADIOACTIVE B12*

Hey Stud, I made a list of all availible B12 mods unless you want me to mail the attachement program to your house, or just allow me a second to get the company info and post it here. Yo Box, what's going on? I go to the dealer because I trust the work they do and the parts are genuwine new/re-man Nissan authorized parts. Yes Box the prices are high, but taking my car which has become family to me) to a local gas station. No, the car would certainly die. I have an exstinsive impecable service history with Passport Nissan (I do not even patronize Jiffy Lube)! I had a bad hit with Quick Lube in Lanham, MD. I, like a dummy got my oil changed at a side shop and a week later my oil light came on. I immedeatly shut my car off to find a pool of oil under my car I WAS CRUSHED 9:30 at night too. Had it towed to the dealer just to find the oil plug was gone. Those bastards did not tighten my plug properly  this idiot move could have cost me a new motor! I do not have any mechanical skill guys please do not bash me I am one of the best buddies I person can have! As for Driver (SILVER-CAR)  The dealer says: there I go again with the "D" word. . . The axle is much like your spine, it has a natural position. When you bend or sit improperly in a chair you alter this natural axis, the closer the axle is to strait the more prone it is to damage due to mis-alignment. I had this Nismo race setup before and it was a "B" but they (The Dealer) will not tell you that this is a RACE-SUSPENSION made for cars that may drive 5k miles a year. Yes you car drive daily on it but it was NOT made ideally for daily driver useage, crushing potholes in D.C., working as a pizza driver, I could go on. I failed to mention that once I raised the car back up with O.E. parts it would wander and sway with no steering input. I had taken it back and they said that when lowered you STRETCHED the suspension bushings to more of an oval shape from the round opening shape in the bushings center. Now I had to replace all of the bushings and the real links because they said the bushings in the rear links were not replaceable $1,400.00 F#CKING MAD  now! I had taken my A33 down to Passport Nissan about a month ago and they tried to charge me an additional $200.00 for the 7,500 mile service which is only $100.00 I aint paying $300.00 for it man I left! I took it back to Ticher Nissan where I bought it. NO nothing is wrong with my B12 never raced adult owned my part called a Buffer Mount is bad whatever that is? SORRY FOR THE GIANT POST, moderator please don't kill me.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's time for you to pickup a Haynes manual. You will save alot of money and gain a new appreciation for your car. BTW I don't think I'll kill you today.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hanes?*

I do know how to be a mechanic, like what if I break some thing? I do not have mechanic tools I tried one time but the nut was soo tight that Rowdy Roddy Piper, Superfly Snooka, Big John Stud, and Mr. Universe could not turn it. Dude you should see some of thos HUGE spiders under that car, NO! I have to drive for while before I get under it. Them things are big as grape fruits!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: new front air dam*



Nismodriver said:


> *Greg V is the man. Here is the Xenon front air dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get your hood at? or did you have to custom make it? PM me and let me know please. 




thanx. RED88


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Nismo Driver has a COOOOOOL hood!*

Hey 88 his hood is mega-cool bro. I have a standard regular hood on mine The Hood get the props! PM me with a certified mechanic in a email attchement file.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

87 the Haynes manual tells you how to do everything in step-by-step instructions. Any idiot can do stuff like an oil change or replacing brakepads. Invest in a socket and ratchet set. It's very worth it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *87 the Haynes manual tells you how to do everything in step-by-step instructions. Any idiot can do stuff like an oil change or replacing brakepads. Invest in a socket and ratchet set. It's very worth it!!! *


HAHAHA RiceBox thats hella funny dude.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Box is right though.*

But Box honestly if I worked on this car, it would be for sale because I have no clue what it will turn out to be. I'm no tech! Can I get an amen 2 dat!  Anybody want a B12 dash kit? Like the one on my car, please say YES. Mail me at my home and I will send you a shadow sheet attachement [email protected] -Greg ster


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously. Start with a small thing like an oil change, if you have a friend that's experienced with this stuff, that will help. Once you start working on the car you will understand how everything works and you will gain confidence in yur mechanic skills


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*See me chill'in at Pep Boys!*

Actually I know it needs an oil change. I will in most cases buy another carb too since the engine swap biz aint happening here. I have to get the header removed and the O.E. re-installed I need a mixture heater and a pcv or pvc whatever that is too, Capital Nissan gave me a complete list of what I need to fix. Looked like a christmas list. I think I know one guy that can probly do it, and should have the tools. I will keep you posted. My emissions test is due on 09/25/2002 so I might not make a move on this car until September.  If I ever get it back on the road I will personally drive over all of you guys house's and say Hello oh the tags expire 07/31/2002 so I have to renew them fast!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

K, what were you saying about the list of B12 parts? Email it to my hotmail pleez. Anyway, i used to think that i couldnt do anytechnical work on my car, then i got my haynes manual. Stuffs really not as bad as it seems at first....

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Rosen Autosport, WOW!*

Hey Nismo Driver, I had checked out the site you told me about. I was cool, though it is a HUMP from my house, I will have to pay them a visit some day soon. Hey Rice Box and Sentra Stud, I helped a guy on this site with his EGR problem, I was the only reply. I told him exactly what the Nissan tech told me so he should be O.K. NOW I AM A JR. MECHANIC!!!!!!!!!! Keep up with me guys because once I get my sampan running again we can all hook up one day and go out for dogs & shakes, cool? Hit me up, guys. After that I was ready to build a race motor, or better yet a dual Chevy 454 V-8 engine swap into a B12 with a quad turbo, (4) 150 shot N.O.S. bottles two super chargers, a power glide tranny, 411 diff w/ a locker, extended fiberglass front end (to hold the longer motors), with four O2 sensors and four cats so I would be smog legal, you did not think I would ever try to beat SMOG did you? Take care team mates!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im up for dogs and shakes!

-Nick


----------



## b12sr20de (May 31, 2002)

guys,

does Nissan motorparts in japan still produce this racing suspension(the kit on this forum) for the b12??


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

If you are having such trouble with the stock carb and paying $1,500 a pop for replacements, why not switch over to a Weber. Check out this link for application list and part numbers.



http://www.webercarburetors.com/ppw/html/Aplication_guide/NISSAN.htm


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

First things first. . .

b12sr20de THERE IS ONE NISMO SUSPENSION LEFT IN THE UNITED STATES FOR A CRISP COLD CLEAN $500.00 + POSTAGE!

Myetball I will check out your web page link that you provided and thank you for your consideration. I am STRONGLY considering a fuel injected E series motor being swapped into this car, I mean carburetors are great, just co$ty for me. I will hit your link though!

-Greg [email protected]


----------

